# Door Poppers...



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

For those of you with shaved door handles, what brand of door poppers would you recommend? I've heard of issues with unreliable ones, so I want to know the best brand. Thanks in advance!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i only know Autoloc, havent heard much about their products though.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Autoloc is what most people use. theres some enerics out there but Autoloc seems to be the brand everyone goes with.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Autoloc was what we talked about using. Anyone else with some more input?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

One step ahead of me.....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I figured I'd ask and get the weekend crowd.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

check out lowrider magazine is really all i can tell you or lowrider euro 
i remeber seeing some stuff on door poppers


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

I too am interested in door poppers as I am in the slow process of smoothing out the bodylines and would love to lose the door handles and locks...what is the goin price for these and how hard are they to install??


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

spal makes great poppers. dont get anything less than 35 pound solinoids. and dont forget you cant run down the track with out door handles. i know they go for like 50 bucks each. dont forget about the helper springs to open the door when it pops. any one need help on this pm me


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm about to figure out the best way to do this and install them, should have something figured out or on within the next week, let you know how it goes.


----------



## 86.5Z24I (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm currently in the process of mounting the AutoLoc door poppers in my 86.5 Nissan Hardbody. I have installed the alarm system, and the passenger door popper and it seems to work fine. The problem I'm having is finding a good location to mount the backup switches on the outside of the truck.

I got my kit off of eBay and saved quite a bit of money. The specific kit you get depends on the configuration you are looking to implement. I have talked to AutoLoc quite a bit on this, what exactly are you looking into doing? If you are just shaving your doors, then the basic kit will do. If you want to do an alarm, locks and poppers via remote then you'll need a more complicated system that you can get through AutoLoc as well.

Happy shaving....


----------

